# Canada!!!!!!!!!!!!



## notthecops (Mar 28, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, anybody else from Canada?  The greenest country on earth!!!!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 28, 2005)

I am in the midwest US...is this a Canadian forum? I`m having a hard time finding the basic forum info here...


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 28, 2005)

its under quick links on the tool bar thingy and this is not canadian forum Im in the mid east


----------



## notthecops (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea!!!  I multi-national forum!!  This should be fun!!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Oooh, Cincy - where at in the ME? Thanks.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm from Holland! The website is also hosted here in Holland, so what does it make this forum? International? 

btw. is this forum loading with ok speed for you guys?


----------



## notthecops (Mar 29, 2005)

Ya, it seems pretty quick, but I got a T3 connection.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, its loading okay for me. The only problem I`m having is, I cannot get a custom avatar in here.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

You can use a custom avatar if you wish. it can only be a max size of 80/80 pixels.

I can't find out where to change that in the admin now. I will look more.


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks, but I can`t find where to put my avatar link in! And hey - cool one!


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

if you go to: User CP - and click EDIT AVATAR you can add a custom avatar there.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

OHIO its alright down here


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

What did you say Cincy?


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

MarP, no, I have been there 20 times - lol - there is no place to add a custom avatar - only a place to add/change a profile pic.


----------



## cincy boy (Mar 29, 2005)

goldie asked where I was from it the mid east and I said OHIO


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

Cincy - Ok, sorry about that.

Ok, now I might now what the problem is. Maybe only moderators can change avatars.

Let me look into this.


----------



## MarPassion (Mar 29, 2005)

Got it!!!  Should be fixed now.

I set it to 100/100 max pixels.

Jeezz, sure hard to get to find the right options in the admin.

Ok, now show me all your own kewl avatars boys and girls!


----------



## Goldie (Mar 29, 2005)

MarP, thanks - I`ll try it again.

Cincy - where in Cincy? I used to live in Price Hill - upper - Summit Ave.


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 27, 2005)

MarPassion said:
			
		

> I'm from Holland! The website is also hosted here in Holland, so what does it make this forum? International?
> 
> btw. is this forum loading with ok speed for you guys?



u guuys rock smoke the greenshit 4 breakfast


----------



## Unregistered (Aug 28, 2005)

<------ 100% Pure Canadian


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 28, 2005)

<------- 100% Pure Canadian    (sry bout the last message .. didnt realize i wasnt logged in)


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Sep 2, 2005)

I Am Canabian!


----------



## NaturalSelector (Jan 10, 2009)




----------



## Mikijuana (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello just new in the forum. Canada eh!!


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea add me as a Hockey lovin bud smokin Canuck!


----------



## jaymus (Mar 9, 2009)

Hells yeah, BC interior.


----------

